# Have to remind myself



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Today feels like a normal day, work is going good, weather outside is normal for the month, then I have to remind myself that I'm actually going through the divorce process from my stbxw, with her 11 years total, two beautiful children. Does anyone else have those days sometimes?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

proudwidaddy said:


> Today feels like a normal day, work is going good, weather outside is normal for the month, then I have to remind myself that I'm actually going through the divorce process from my stbxw, with her 11 years total, two beautiful children. Does anyone else have those days sometimes?


Almost sounds like a good thing - right?

When you get to the point where you aren't dwelling on it - makes me think you're learning to accept it. That's good.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, I guess I've been so used to being negative, dwelling on it all, etc that I didn't think to look at it as a positive


----------



## mmomof3 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have good days too, where I know everything is as it should be. When I am happy. It's alright to be happy inspite of or perhaps because of what is going on. There is no need to remind yourself of the bad things that are going on, life will let you know again soon enough. Enjoy it, allow yourself to be happy as often as possible.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

You know I came to the realization today that I'm afraid of not finding anyone again that will love me the way my wife USED to love me. So I took a step back and realized, legally I'm still married until May, but my wife is no longer there. She doesn't love me. So I have nothing right now anyway, so it's good to look to the future. Because the past has already happened.


----------

